# Toshiba TN55X81 Convergence Problem



## Russel100 (Oct 18, 2008)

I have a Toshiba TN55X81 TV with a horizonal and vertical convergence problem. The orinal chips are STK392-110 4D1A. I replaced them with STK392-110 6Y20 chips and now when I power on the TV the power light initially comes on steady and then begins flashing at a slow steady rate. What is the difference between these two chip types? Can you help?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

The last 4 digits will be a code for manufacture date, the chips should be the same.

Look for shorted soldering etc.

It's likely a multi-layer board, so I hope you used a temperature controlled soldering iron.


----------



## Russel100 (Oct 18, 2008)

I took the board and two chips to a TV repair shop and they replaced the chips. These chips are attached to two very large heat sinks and it does appear that they removed and replaced the heat sinks in order to replace the chips. Now, the power light initially comes on and then begins flashing. After that, the TV will not power off. Even by pushing the power button on the front of the TV the power light continues to flash. The only way to stop the light from flashing is to unplug it. Could these same chips now be preventing the TV from powering up?


----------

